# Pigeon breathing heavy after flying short distances



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi there! I have a young pigeon (3-4 months old) that I've posted about before (he has an under-bite and was attacked by 2 dogs). This little guy is always making me worry with all his crazy things. Recently, I've noticed that when he flies, even if its short distances, he gets very out of breath and pants for like a full minute before being normal again. here is some info about him:
He was hand raised by me from when he was 5 days old
He took a long time to learn how to fly
He is quite a bit smaller than the rest of my birds
At about 2 1/2-3 months old he was attacked by 2 (large) dogs and ended up with a leg injury that has almost fully healed now
He recently partly molted but the feathers in his face are taking a while to get fluffy (so not like a pin sticking out of his face)

If anyone knows why he is getting so out of breath like this please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]! (Oct 9, 2019)

When young pigeons are molting they should be put on a light feed and if it's breathing hard it is most likely overweight. No whole corn until his weight comes down! We love our pigeons and tend to overfeed because they are professional beggars. It's as simple as that just feed less and no corn, good luck.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

[email protected]! said:


> When young pigeons are molting they should be put on a light feed and if it's breathing hard it is most likely overweight. No whole corn until his weight comes down! We love our pigeons and tend to overfeed because they are professional beggars. It's as simple as that just feed less and no corn, good luck.


I don't believe he is over weight, he is smaller than all my other birds. I only feed him pellets and he doesn't ever finish his food (a small handful) anyway because of his weird beak.


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> I don't believe he is over weight, he is smaller than all my other birds. I only feed him pellets and he doesn't ever finish his food (a small handful) anyway because of his weird beak.


Xena sometimes gets out of breath just with flapping! I assumed it was because she is not used to flying? Interested to know if it could be something else, But she also doesn’t appear overweight based on her size and age.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Before we lost Phoebe, she had cardiac problems and was short of breath.


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Before we lost Phoebe, she had cardiac problems and was short of breath.


was she short of breath after flapping/flying?

sorry you lost her 😓


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe was short of breath after flapping or even walking.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

now that I've moved my baby into the main loft, he's been flying a lot more and doesn't really breathe heavy anymore. I think he was just out of shape and needed some more exercise.


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Phoebe was short of breath after flapping or even walking.


I’m so sorry to hear that. I suppose heart problems are not something we are able to treat or identify easily. What a lucky girl to have such a loving home while she was with you. 🥰


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear your bird is doing better with more exercise.


----------

